# ATV how best to salt walks.



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

One of our contracts has enough sidewalks this year we just got an atv with a plow. Looking at a salter or maybe even brine sprayers. Seems most of the spreaders are crappy, throw too wide, motors dont work etc. 

Just looking for ideas on how to drop salt or brine 3-5' wide on walks behind atv so they can be knocked off efficiently not require the old pail and throw method. Anything reasonablly priced and does a decent job? Been looking online and coming up empty.

Thanks.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they make seed spreaders for atvs for doing hay lots....might have luck at an ag dealer


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

*Thanks but...*

I have been reading all i can and it seems the seed ones throw way too wide a path, even if you fab up a blocker. Most are designed for seed and fertilizer and they self destruct using road salt. Just wondered if anyone can report good luck dropping salt behind an atv with a 3' wide pattern with a couple seasons of experience.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

rick W;2076434 said:


> I have been reading all i can and it seems the seed ones throw way too wide a path, even if you fab up a blocker. Most are designed for seed and fertilizer and they self destruct using road salt. Just wondered if anyone can report good luck dropping salt behind an atv with a 3' wide pattern with a couple seasons of experience.


No experience here, but what about a tow behind drop spreader?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

unless you a buy a expensive salt spreader and fab up the proper blockers for the spinner your best bet may be to buy a tow behind and fab something up to make the salt drop
http://www.lowes.com/pd_623845-203-...gri-Fab&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=320011480004320285

Meyer makes one purpose built for ATV's may be pretty expensive
https://www.meyerproducts.com/salt-spreaders/tailgate/base-line-125-atv-salt-spreader

Snow Ex also has smaller ones that you may have to fab up
http://www.gemplers.com/product/212...SEPLA&ef_id=VnNz-QAABMC6R3Az:20151218024829:s


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've also put a tarp around my walk behinds to prevent it from throwing ice melt in the grass. Worked pretty good, but buy the cheap ones from harbor freight, the ice melt eats the tarps after a handful of uses.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rick W;2076409 said:


> One of our contracts has enough sidewalks this year we just got an atv with a plow. Looking at a salter or maybe even brine sprayers. Seems most of the spreaders are crappy, throw too wide, motors dont work etc.
> 
> Just looking for ideas on how to drop salt or brine 3-5' wide on walks behind atv so they can be knocked off efficiently not require the old pail and throw method. Anything reasonablly priced and does a decent job? Been looking online and coming up empty.
> 
> Thanks.


I paid $600 for this SnowEx spreader that you can adjust the baffles on to throw 3'(shut completely) to 30'(all the way open) or anything in between because of the way the flaps open and close. Get a stainless spreader for sure or it will be trash in 1-2 seasons. I'm sure you could figure a way to pull it behind your ATV. Holds 3-4 #40 bags of ice melt. Maybe SnowEx even makes one for ATVs? I haven't looked.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't waste your $ on a tow behind, been there done that! I have been looking at the snow ex one myself, but just haven't pulled the trigger yet. We have someone sit on the back of the atv with a bucket and hand toss, pretty cost effective.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

*So*

Kind of frustrating that there are hundreds of pages of pics of great looking atvs with plows but no decent quality salters that will trickle salt down reliably behind an atv. 
Figured someone would make something. Will see if i can find a decent used tail gate salter, modify it to mount on atv, and build a skirt to keep it from throwing outside of 3' range.

Just had hoped someone could provide a magic solution. :realmad:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=atv...9GSckqNYM:&usg=__ZhMoJspBAJomIuKJmyF5pToCk64=


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We bought a 100# spreader from Tractor supply type place and put an enclosure all the way around the spinner to control how wide the spread was but there is still problems.

Controlling how far open the baffle was consistently from the seat was next to impossible, leaving the baffle open to where you needed it and salt would flow out.

Spinner speed control - we used an old blower motor switch but it'd only run so slow, which was still too fast.

Oomkes did a Gator that I seen a few years ago, we copied the hoop idea - He used a much better spreader and maybe he'll say how it worked out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;2076976 said:


> We bought a 100# spreader from Tractor supply type place and put an enclosure all the way around the spinner to control how wide the spread was but there is still problems.
> 
> Controlling how far open the baffle was consistently from the seat was next to impossible, leaving the baffle open to where you needed it and salt would flow out.
> 
> ...


Spreader worked great, Gator was a flaming POS.

I'll try to get some pixs up.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2076989 said:


> Spreader worked great, Gator was a flaming POS.
> 
> I'll try to get some pixs up.


I seen it at Jim's, was a work of art for sure. Was always curious how it did.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We tried a few. Ended up just going to drop spreaders. We have two people walk one pouring into it and one pushing it. We drop a bag at each corner


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a couple....Snowex and Ventrac

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/drop-pro/


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention we use treated mag on all of our walks. Don't really have issues if some gets on the grass


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Problem with the drop spreader is it has a fixed width. So if the walk is wider then you have to make multiple passes.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Doin_It;2077442 said:


> Here's a couple....Snowex and Ventrac
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/drop-pro/


I love the idea of that ventrac. I'd hate to see the price tag though.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

JMHConstruction;2077554 said:


> I love the idea of that ventrac. I'd hate to see the price tag though.


No doubt - anyone have one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;2077555 said:


> No doubt - anyone have one?


I believe I was quoted in the neighborhood of $4k. It's been a year or two though.

SnowEx was cheaper, but I don't remember how much.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ventrac was 4900, SnowEx was 3400 I think. 

We ended up taking a Boss tailgate spreader that we used on a couple places that had to have mag/calcium on the lots and built a hoop like Mark's has. 

No use yet so I don't have an opinion on how it works.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

WIPensFan;2077513 said:


> Problem with the drop spreader is it has a fixed width. So if the walk is wider then you have to make multiple passes.


I'm pretty sure they mentioned at the SIMA show that they are working on a 60"

That may still not be wide enough for some, but I think the request for a wider model from schools and muni's are getting them to think bigger.


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

Id recommend a small tailgate sander. A quick weld job for a reliever hitch, your electric is already there. Most have guards you can adjust for spread width.


----------

